# What percentage of drivers spit in or partially eat no tip orders?



## Sal29

I would never do this myself, but it does bring me some joy when I think about what's in these no tip customers food some of which I can't even think of without almost throwing up.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

How does anyone know there will be no tip until the food has been delivered?


----------



## Spider-Man

Sal29 said:


> I would never do this myself, but it does bring me some joy when I think about what's in these no tip customers food some of which I can't even think of without almost throwing up.


Tip or None you never tamper with someones food, you wouldnt ever want it done unto you. The correct way of dealing with a Non tipper is to leave something out. a drink, Condiments, etc. but never give them an item thats been messed with is completely wrong.


----------



## Invisible

I think it’s very small percentage. I did many of the food apps, and had talked to a lot of drivers. Most were very hardworking and nice. 

When I’d get repeated non-tipper orders, I’d just decline or cancel them. You may read stories online or on here, but this site doesn’t represent the majority.


----------



## dauction

disgusting and exactly why I NEVER have food delivered


----------



## Sal29

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> How does anyone know there will be no tip until the food has been delivered?


I don't know about other apps but on one specific app it tells the driver if there's a tip or not as soon as the offer is accepted.
If it says 0 tip, there's better than a 99% chance that there will be no cash tip either.
There are also repeat non tip customers so in that case the driver will be 100% sure that there is no cash tip either.


----------



## forqalso

dauction said:


> disgusting and exactly why I NEVER have food delivered


Or.... just tip.


----------



## dauction

forqalso said:


> Or.... just tip.


So threaten people are you going to spit in their food 
you're disgusting


----------



## forqalso

dauction said:


> So threaten people are you going to spit in their food
> you're disgusting


Is English a new language for you?


----------



## georgiahomeboy

how do u know if its a no tip. uber eats 8/10 no tip.


----------



## O-Side Uber

It’s cool that there are these food delivery gig apps drivers can do.. but let’s be honest here....NO ONE should be eating that garbage for any reason. You’re delivering poison ☠ That should give you enough satisfaction after not being tipped. You just took a few days off their life.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

Sal29 said:


> I don't know about other apps but on one specific app it tells the driver if there's a tip or not as soon as the offer is accepted.
> If it says 0 tip, there's better than a 99% chance that there will be no cash tip either.
> There are also repeat non tip customers so in that case the driver will be 100% sure that there is no cash tip either.


 I understand the repeat customer part. The rest of that is BS. Some customers tip at time of purchase in advance. Some give cash. some tip on their card after delivery. Doesn't matter though, never mess with anyone's food. PERIOD!!!! EVER!!!!!


----------



## Solid 5

georgiahomeboy said:


> how do u know if its a no tip. uber eats 8/10 no tip.


I have 2/3 of my UE that tip. You must suck.


----------



## Simka64

Funny I had a customer ordering Uber eats in the car yesterday and he said oh the tip is included he showed me on the app.


----------



## Sal29

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I understand the repeat customer part. The rest of that is BS. Some customers tip at time of purchase in advance. Some give cash. some tip on their card after delivery. Doesn't matter though, never mess with anyone's food. PERIOD!!!! EVER!!!!!


It's not even possible to tip after the driver has delivered the food, marked as delivered and left on many apps. Over 99% of people who don't tip in the app don't tip cash.
I always warn cash tippers to tip in the app insteadso they'll get their food faster.


----------



## steve64d

As a fairly regular UberEats customer I can tell you that you most certainly CAN tip after delivery.
It's part the rating screens. It offers buttons for pre-set amounts as well as a "custom amount" type button.

I never tip when I'm placing the order ... how do I know the service will be tip worthy until the service is complete ??


The only time I didn't tip was when my delivery car sped past me while I was standing curbside waving my phone. About 4 houese down she slammed on her brakes and came back. A guy got out of the passenger side and delivered the box to me, no bag or utensils as this restaurant always does. She spun her wheels when leaving.


----------



## Invisible

Sal29 said:


> It's not even possible to tip after the driver has delivered the food, marked as delivered and left on many apps. Over 99% of people who don't tip in the app don't tip cash.
> I always warn cash tippers to tip in the app insteadso they'll get their food faster.


That's only true for DD and GH, not UE. I did get a lot of cash tips when I delivered, especially on cold and/or snowy days. The polar vortex days were amazing for cash tips! But we were at a minimum of -25 degrees for the wk, and one day was -45 degrees. People were just thankful someone delivered.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Sal29 said:


> I would never do this myself, but it does bring me some joy when I think about what's in these no tip customers food some of which I can't even think of without almost throwing up.


More than like the restaurant doesn't like them either. It was cooked with spit.


----------



## Clint Torres

I would never tip if there is a service fee, or a large party gratuity added already, common sense


----------



## Woohaa

Clint Torres said:


> I would never tip if there is a service fee


You obviously can't afford the service then....


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

Woohaa said:


> You obviously can't afford the service then....


 I ran into this attitude all the time when I delivered pizza. Pizza places have a delivery charge and I can't tell you the times customers told me that cut into my tip. We didn't get the delivery charge. Ordering food that has been cooked by someone else and then brought to you and put in your hand is luxury eating. If you aren't a luxury kind of person then get in your car and go get it.


----------



## NOXDriver

dauction said:


> disgusting and exactly why I NEVER have food delivered


Tin foil hat is a little tight, methinks?

Really, better not go outside, either, Sharknadoes are a thing now.



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Ordering food that has been cooked by someone else and then brought to you and put in your hand is luxury eating.


LOL WUT? In most countries food delivery is extremely cheap/easy/convenient. I was just in Shenyang, China and there wasn't a single item I could not get delivered, even western food like KFC, BK, Subway, you name it. There is a small delivery charge and you never tip.

Fat stupid Americans think that any amount of work should pay $100/hr. You're driving a car, any 16 year old can do that. Its not skilled labor, and asking for a tip for not killing yourself on the drive to deliver is not a valid reason.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

NOXDriver said:


> Tin foil hat is a little tight, methinks?
> 
> Really, better not go outside, either, Sharknadoes are a thing now.
> 
> 
> LOL WUT? In most countries food delivery is extremely cheap/easy/convenient. I was just in Shenyang, China and there wasn't a single item I could not get delivered, even western food like KFC, BK, Subway, you name it. There is a small delivery charge and you never tip.
> 
> Fat stupid Americans think that any amount of work should pay $100/hr. You're driving a car, any 16 year old can do that. Its not skilled labor, and asking for a tip for not killing yourself on the drive to deliver is not a valid reason.


 Great. If I were you I would stay in Shenyang. What a paradise. Please don't move to Tampa Bay. I'm not near as fat as I want to be and you will be a roadblock to my slothful goals in life.


----------



## dauction

NOXDriver said:


> Tin foil hat is a little tight, methinks?
> 
> Really, better not go outside, either, Sharknadoes are a thing now.
> .


Spit may be a *delicacy* where you come from ..but just reading this forum , a good 25% of the drivers are plain angry ,stupid and vindictive..no way in hell am I having food delivered by a uber driver..


----------



## tohunt4me

Simka64 said:


> Funny I had a customer ordering Uber eats in the car yesterday and he said oh the tip is included he showed me on the app.


Tip is included
Check is in the mail


----------



## Sal29

steve64d said:


> As a fairly regular UberEats customer I can tell you that you most certainly CAN tip after delivery.
> It's part the rating screens. It offers buttons for pre-set amounts as well as a "custom amount" type button.
> 
> I never tip when I'm placing the order ... how do I know the service will be tip worthy until the service is complete ??
> 
> The only time I didn't tip was when my delivery car sped past me while I was standing curbside waving my phone. About 4 houese down she slammed on her brakes and came back. A guy got out of the passenger side and delivered the box to me, no bag or utensils as this restaurant always does. She spun her wheels when leaving.


This is NOT the UberEats Forum.
There are many other Apps besides UberEats.


----------



## Woohaa

NOXDriver said:


> Fat stupid Americans think that any amount of work should pay $100/hr. You're driving a car, any 16 year old can do that. Its not skilled labor, and asking for a tip for not killing yourself on the drive to deliver is not a valid reason.


Hopefully a "fat, stupid American" will nibble on the food for your broke, no tipping azz. And not giving up hope that those same Americans will notice the zero tip and cause your order to be at least an hour late and ice cold.


----------



## Sal29

Invisible said:


> That's only true for DD and GH, not UE. I did get a lot of cash tips when I delivered, especially on cold and/or snowy days. The polar vortex days were amazing for cash tips! But we were at a minimum of -25 degrees for the wk, and one day was -45 degrees. People were just thankful someone delivered.


Pe


Invisible said:


> That's only true for DD and GH, not UE. I did get a lot of cash tips when I delivered, especially on cold and/or snowy days. The polar vortex days were amazing for cash tips! But we were at a minimum of -25 degrees for the wk, and one day was -45 degrees. People were just thankful someone delivered.


This is NOT the UberEats forum therefore your post about tipping after the food has already been delivered is IRRELEVANT AND OFF TOPIC.
You should post it to the UberEats forum instead.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/UberEATS/


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

NOXDriver said:


> Tin foil hat is a little tight, methinks?
> 
> Really, better not go outside, either, Sharknadoes are a thing now.
> 
> 
> LOL WUT? In most countries food delivery is extremely cheap/easy/convenient. I was just in Shenyang, China and there wasn't a single item I could not get delivered, even western food like KFC, BK, Subway, you name it. There is a small delivery charge and you never tip.
> 
> Fat stupid Americans think that any amount of work should pay $100/hr. You're driving a car, any 16 year old can do that. Its not skilled labor, and asking for a tip for not killing yourself on the drive to deliver is not a valid reason.


You're comparing apples to oranges. America has a much higher cost of living.

Go to Japan and get something delivered, you will instantly miss American prices.

Are you gonna compare all the stuff you can buy in Mexico with $50 US next?


----------



## Invisible

Sal29 said:


> Pe
> 
> This is NOT the UberEats forum therefore your post about tipping after the food has already been delivered is IRRELEVANT AND OFF TOPIC.
> You should post it to the UberEats forum instead.
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/UberEATS/


Most drivers deliver for several, so if one spits in your food with one, he/she will do for another gig.

Just because it isn't on the UE forum, my answer is relevant and not off topics because I was responding to a post.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

Sal29 said:


> It's not even possible to tip after the driver has delivered the food, marked as delivered and left on many apps. Over 99% of people who don't tip in the app don't tip cash.
> I always warn cash tippers to tip in the app insteadso they'll get their food faster.


 Every tip I have ever gotten on Uber Eats was after I had delivered the order. The customer goes into the app after they receive the order and add the amount. What do you mean not even possible?


----------



## Sal29

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Every tip I have ever gotten on Uber Eats was after I had delivered the order. The customer goes into the app after they receive the order and add the amount. What do you mean not even possible?


This is NOT THE UberEats Forum.
What options are available on UberEats is 100% Irrelevant in this thread and in this forum.
This forum is for Doordash, Postmates, Caviar, GrubHub, etc.


----------



## Solid 5

Sal29 said:


> This is NOT THE UberEats Forum.
> What options are available on UberEats is 100% Irrelevant in this thread and in this forum.
> This forum is for Doordash, Postmates, Caviar, GrubHub, etc.


I find it kind of humorous where fairly new members come in here and start to flame the veteran members, kind of like the new rideshare drivers that think they know everything about the business LOL


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

Sal29 said:


> This is NOT THE UberEats Forum.
> What options are available on UberEats is 100% Irrelevant in this thread and in this forum.
> This forum is for Doordash, Postmates, Caviar, GrubHub, etc.


Sorry BOSS. I'll get hundreds of yards away from here.


----------



## Joshuamoore

No what the ****, they payed the correct amount. Don’t punish them for paying what was asked of them??


----------



## Judge and Jury

Joshuamoore said:


> No what the ****, they payed the correct amount. Don’t punish them for paying what was asked of them??


Head's up.

You are responding to posts from 2019.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

No spitting or stealing necessary. JUST DECLINE THE ORDER, IF THE PRICE IS WRONG!!!

Morons.


----------



## ColonyMark

I would never tamper with a customers food. But a couple of times I’ve “accidentally” got lost on my why to the customer adding an extra 10 to 15 minutes to the delivery. Oops!


----------



## Seamus

ColonyMark said:


> I would never tamper with a customers food. But a couple of times I’ve “accidentally” got lost on my why to the customer adding an extra 10 to 15 minutes to the delivery. Oops!


Since you don’t get paid by the mile or minute I’m not sure who you hurt worse, yourself or them!


----------



## kingcorey321

In todays world. A driver that spits in food is a driver that does 10 years in prison .
With corona and all the std out there. Diner opens that burger . Omg spit ? Calls police. Now its possible police actually show up ! lmao . Police run dna on the spit. Driver given a warrant to collect his dna ! Driver is screwed . 
Ok add on tip today. First order 8 bucks Delivered to the door step . Second order i did not see it was 2.00 ! Until i picked it up . I was pissed. I did deliver it . I arrived to the apartment complex . It had to be an apartment .It takes longer to find the address. 
All of the door numbers have the same one two three so on. But a address on the building 34343 so on.
So me i show up first 3 on the door i see place the food snap a picture move on . Screw your no tip ! 
Diner texts me . Thats is not my door . Me i delivered it to the number have a great day thanks for the tip. 
I heard nothing about it yet tonight My rating still 4.88 DD.


----------



## ColonyMark

Seamus said:


> Since you don’t get paid by the mile or minute I’m not sure who you hurt worse, yourself or them!


Yeah. But it feels good to stick it to the man! I’m immature


----------

